# hatching brine shrimps



## leolaw (Sep 22, 2010)

I have recently tried to hatch some brine shrimp eggs. i did some searches on google and found the method of using a bottle and air pump to hatch the eggs.
I have just put the eggs into the water two days ago and from what the guides say the eggs should hav hatched by now but when i look into my bottle, I only see the eggs circulating the bottle. i noticed alot of white things on the walls of the bottle, can anyone tell me if those are the brine shrimps or if they are something that is suppose to e in the bottle ?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

This is how I do it Brine Shrimp Resources | Artemia Cyst Hatching Instructions The water will look kind of brown when started and as the eggs hatch it will turn king of orange from the BBS


----------



## leolaw (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks , the eggs are turning orange but i dont see any shrimps in the water even with a magnifying glass , what about the white stuff on the walls , is it a problem ?


----------



## leolaw (Sep 22, 2010)

i have also noticed that the white stuff are all forming on the sides away from the the sides the bubbles are flowing up


----------

